# General Discussion > Opinions >  Are you a 'Cultured Women' ?

## Rachel

I found this article from an old copy of 'The Berrow's Journal'. When I saw it I knew I had to post it.  :Laughing:  
These eyebrow-raising hints are from the March edition dated 1904.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"The Cultured Women":

"She is one whose manners are always perfect and who does not offend you by gushing over you one day and freezing you out the next."

"She is one whose gowns attract no notice unless by their absolute suitability."

"She can be friendly without being familiar and can repel without being rude."

"She refrains from saying malicious things, not only because it will ruin the shape of her mouth but because they are in bad taste."

"She always makes you feel at ease with yourself and the rest of the world."

"She is one who, if stewed puppy were served at your dining table, would praise its flavour and talk of the civilisation of the chinese."

"She can make order come where disorder has reigned and put everything where it should be."

"She is one with whom it is a delight to associate and is governed by the desire to make life run smoother and easier."

"She is the one women it would be well for all women to imitate!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well that's me screwed then !  :Evil: 
So are YOU a cultured women ?

----------


## Vinylhoer

I don't think I would've made it very far in 1904  :Laughing:

----------


## kirei_na_me

These two are priceless:




> "She refrains from saying malicious things, not only because it will ruin the shape of her mouth but because they are in bad taste."
> 
> "She is one who, if stewed puppy were served at your dining table, would praise its flavour and talk of the civilisation of the chinese."


"Not only because it will ruin the shape her mouth..."  :Laughing: 

I should add that even today, my maternal grandmother would see nothing wrong with this list. At least, I don't think so. My mother's side of the family is sort of from the prim and proper old school. It kind of lost power when my mom went through the late 60's and early 70's as a young adult, though...  :Poh:  

By the way, what was interesting, was that same great-grandmother spoke with an English accent. I mean it was mixed with a little Southern U.S. accent, but it was there, even after her family had been here 300 years.

----------


## den4

Hmmm...was this the precursor of Engrish in Japan?  :Laughing: 
They sure talk like it  :Laughing:

----------


## silver angel

wow. I'd be a whore in 1904...... :Laughing:

----------


## Rachel

> wow. I'd be a whore in 1904......


No, you would be a 'Women of ill repute'  :Laughing:

----------


## Grubbe

Ah! It would have been nice if women in general were as ladylike today…  :Wary:

----------


## FutureEarth

That was so interesting to read. :) I learning about bits from the past. 
Also, no I don't think id be considered a cultured woman.

----------


## last-resort

> I found this article from an old copy of 'The Berrow's Journal'. When I saw it I knew I had to post it.  
> These eyebrow-raising hints are from the March edition dated 1904.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "The Cultured Women":
> 
> "She is one whose gowns attract no notice unless by their absolute suitability."
> 
> "She is one who, if stewed puppy were served at your dining table, would praise its flavour and talk of the civilisation of the chinese."
> 
> ...


 These three are the only 'bad' norms I see. These speak of conformance to superficial standards. The rest are laudable. Taken together the quotes make understandable 1930's Hollywood films set in a 'society' milieu.

----------


## olivia33

2021 culture of the tiktok and the snapchat

----------

